# CBTS or RBS?



## Pitseleh (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm looking into going to seminary and wanted to know, from a reformed baptist standpoint which is the better of the two? I'm debating between Covenant Baptist Theological Seminary and Reformed Baptist Seminary.

I've heard CBTS isn't 1689 federalism. I've also heard you can't do all CBTS online but have to do some hours at campus. But I like the Christ-Centered focus of CBTS.

Anybody knowledge on this would be so helpful!


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 17, 2017)

Pitseleh said:


> I'm looking into going to seminary and wanted to know, from a reformed baptist standpoint which is the better of the two? I'm debating between Covenant Baptist Theological Seminary and Reformed Baptist Seminary.
> 
> I've heard CBTS isn't 1689 federalism. I've also heard you can't do all CBTS online but have to do some hours at campus. But I like the Christ-Centered focus of CBTS.
> 
> Anybody knowledge on this would be so helpful!


The most important thing to look at in a school is the faculty. The schools share Richard Barcellos, Sam Waldron, Michael Emadi, Tom Ascol, Tom Nettles, and Tedd Tripp. That's 2/3 of the faculty at CBTS. So, the programs are probably not much different. Since RBS is cheaper and has more faculty members, I'd go with it. There's also the issue you mentioned about distance education.


----------



## Timotheos (Sep 18, 2017)

As always in these questions, the answer has more to do with the issue of "why seminary?" or "what are you planning on doing w/ your seminary degree"? Is it for personal enrichment? Is it to enter ministry? Is it to teach? 

If the first, who cares? Either or neither or both. I'm sure you'll find an equal blessing at either school. I wouldn't let the 1689 federalism thing hinder you (coming from one who espouses 1689 federalism). 
If the second, then I would expand your options to see other considerations. Where do you live? 
If the third, then neither since they aren't accredited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 18, 2017)

I would reexamine your viewpoint of 1689 Federalism. In the very least a school should not be passed over just because they don't hold to a fairly recent and novel theological innovation.


----------



## Timotheos (Sep 19, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> I would reexamine your viewpoint of 1689 Federalism. In the very least a school should not be passed over just because they don't hold to a fairly recent and novel theological innovation.


Come on, Perg. That is not a fair nor critical assessment of 1689 federalism. It is not innovation but rediscovery. Since many baptists are coming to have any sort of confessional heritage back to the 17th century, it seems novel and recent. But it is simply coming back to the historic view of most particular baptists. 

But as I advised, don't let 1689 federalism be the determiner in which school to go to.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 23, 2017)

One of the young men in our congregation is strongly considering CBTS. In his conversation with them this week, they mentioned that both of the Renihans and Rich Barcellos all teach 1689 Federalism at their institution. So, if that's a concern for you, you'll not be out in the cold. 

But, as Tim said, it ought not be your only consideration in selecting a seminary.


----------



## NoutheticCounselor (Oct 1, 2017)

I currently go to CBTS and really like it. I am currently taking their Covenant Theology class. The Coxe/Owen book is one of the text books. You can take it all online. However, not all classes are posted yet if you are doing the MDIV. However, there are a large number of classes to keep you busy until they are. The Masters of Theology is all online and posted.


----------

